# Brush/Skirt type things



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

I passed a MH on the way home tonight.

It had a skirt at the back of the MH made up of brushes from the back of the MH to the floor.

I've seen these before and wondered what all that was about, the only conclusion I could come up with is it must be the MH community's contribution to Mr Cameron's "Big Society" whereby the nation's roads are swept clean of rubbish and debris by hoards of MH's sweeping majestically along the highways and byways.

Why haven't I been asked to keep Britain tidy in this way or does it serve some other useful purpose?

Tell me what you know.

MrWez


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

YEA thats right have you not heard us lot are really community conscious. :roll: 
Have a gander here .

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv-tow-bars-dollies/ibc-splash-guards.htm

CLIVE :lol: ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
MY SKIRTS.


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

aikidomo said:


> YEA thats right have you not heard us lot are really community conscious. :roll:
> Have a gander here .


Enlightenment achieved - better than google!

Re the Big Society etc, I was (ahem) taking the proverbial BTW...

Wez


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

No...................... wuz you ............... well i never! :roll:  
Clive


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I would have thought that these guards would be far better placed immediately behind the rear wheels than at the rear bumper. 
That way they would protect the underside of the rear overhang.

I did I miss summat?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

or something like this
http://www.outdoorbits.com/dirt-stopper-p-817.html


----------

